

Asteroids Passing Near Earth Wednesday - ccarpenterg
http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2010/sep/HQ_M10-128_Asteroids_Pass_By.html

======
snitko
What's remarkable about it is that they were discovered just two days ago. For
most of the time, we still have no idea what's flying around us.

